# Like the Cruze , don't know about the dealerships.



## scamman4200 (6 mo ago)

TL;DR

This has been troubling me for a little while. i was on my home in my 2018 Chevy Cruz LT Hatchback,with just over 16k miles ,had 4k at time of purchase about $24k. that was paid at that time in full. I did buy it at a dealership out of state of where I live. Anyway before I was shutting the car off I heard a repeating clicking. Tryed to shut down and restarted the car and was still there. Called the dealer that I have in town and had my oil changed at twice at. The first vist was nice asked aboit a windshield side trim peace and was told it was $100. Said ok as to get it and she took it as a Oh ok. I do take blame for not being clear. Second time the corsair, I believe who you talk to first at the counter. Had a small question for her team leader, I think, on my warranty on my Cruz. From what I realy didn't understand what it was and only heard" that is very rare, You don't see that much and was gone. I did understand she was busy and it was at the time. I know given to much back ground. It's for a reason. Now I again ask about the windshield part and a bracket for the frount , and about what her team leader was talk about on my warranty. That sum what of a long explanation made me even forget about the parts. Plus no answers. Ok now at 40% oil life ,good old AI bot started the emails that ,I needed service soon. I do and know some about oil life not fallen for it. Instead I asked about the parts and some questions about putting a after market Amp I wanted to install. I believe the RT red line Boss package upgrade is 500 or 1500 dollers. Not Knowing it was still Kelly the AI I wrote to about 4 time with a representative well get in touch with you soon on all you questions. By now you might see the pitcher I'm trying to paint. In wasting time and my third oil change at 10% finely had a real person call me about the oil change is do. Ya at 10% ok and asked "is this one going to cost me." and to add after being online about 4 hours or more about my warranty on the Cruz. The answer was " bring it IN and we'll figure it out." Was met buy someone I didn't see before and then had to go over again some of my questions. I didn't ask all just the front bracket and windshield trim part . I was Wow and yes feeling like a jack-as on what he siad "the paets department is over there " ya I know , that slap really hurt. Ok windshield trim was now $41 and the support clip bracket $35. I only pushed one more quick question. Will this oil cost and if so what is it, ok two?'s. It was goimg to be yes and $79.99 and no car behide me. I wounder if I told him I was broke what would of happened. I just smiled , ya and payed. Ok Ok I cleaned the oil off my cover. Again he gave it at least one swipe and oil smear left and on the road my drive that was a 47 mile drive. Thinking something is off. Checking tire level at toped 41psi ,I am not a delivery vehicle. This isn't a biggie even spec. says 35psi. Now with some back ground for some of you. I call about this repetitive clicking. You have to bring it in and give us two days. Ok does my warranty cover this I asked and the loaner vehicle. Still not sure after and not going to get in to the on star BS. The Answer to the question was we will not know tell we know what is wrong with the car. Ok I can understand. Just my luck half way there it stoped. I did take it to the dealership and told and showed the video I made. Showed everyone but the mechanic. who I thought was who drove car to work on it. Nope just a Valia. So the day I dropped off the Cruz and another whole day about 4 or 5 pm I had a message can you send me a email of the video. So the first I was really been nuce if I could of showed him and not be told "I'll let him know.". so ok now the drop off day , the next day and now this day makes two or three? I'll give a day or two . Even with the loaner and comment made "you will have to pay for any damage to it." I by the fourth day to even see if she had received the video and found my Cruz in the backlot after was told he was looking at it. yes I took a breath and drove the loaner home. I did just to see what might be siad ,and asked about tradeing loaner vehicle for a trailblazer. Not sure why but was just told "it is on hold for someone." I didn't push that there where two one in front and one over by the other loaners. didn't even look it up on a computer Well it was five days not counting the drop off day. I asked for my car back and thay didn't know a thing. I'm sorry in this time I had did my own looking into this and had two possibilities by the second day. If you pay your car in full at time of purchase and you know what is under your warranty, I wish you good luck. i did decide to change the air filter that was never checked with a fair amount dirt and that. Think it wound be on thst inspection list. FYI I have been patching up a 2003 ford escape 260k. four 12's with two lanzar amps with small power supply issue. just did as thay say and took it to the pros but to bad i coundn't talk to him with all the middle men. i have nothimg but respect for all the mechanics in the world. Thank you if you read this far peace to you and have a good day. plus sorry for any mistakes that are made.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

scamman4200 said:


> This has been troubling me for a little while. i was on my home in my 2018 Chevy Cruz LT Hatchback,with just over 16k miles ,had 4k at time of purchase about $24k. that was paid at that time in full. I did buy it at a dealership out of state of where I live. Anyway before I was shutting the car off I heard a repeating clicking. Tryed to shut down and restarted the car and was still there. Called the dealer that I have in town and had my oil changed at twice at. The first vist was nice asked aboit a windshield side trim peace and was told it was $100. Said ok as to get it and she took it as a Oh ok. I do take blame for not being clear. Second time the corsair, I believe who you talk to first at the counter. Had a small question for her team leader, I think, on my warranty on my Cruz. From what I realy didn't understand what it was and only heard" that is very rare, You don't see that much and was gone. I did understand she was busy and it was at the time. I know given to much back ground. It's for a reason. Now I again ask about the windshield part and a bracket for the frount , and about what her team leader was talk about on my warranty. That sum what of a long explanation made me even forget about the parts. Plus no answers. Ok now at 40% oil life ,good old AI bot started the emails that ,I needed service soon. I do and know some about oil life not fallen for it. Instead I asked about the parts and some questions about putting a after market Amp I wanted to install. I believe the RT red line Boss package upgrade is 500 or 1500 dollers. Not Knowing it was still Kelly the AI I wrote to about 4 time with a representative well get in touch with you soon on all you questions. By now you might see the pitcher I'm trying to paint. In wasting time and my third oil change at 10% finely had a real person call me about the oil change is do. Ya at 10% ok and asked "is this one going to cost me." and to add after being online about 4 hours or more about my warranty on the Cruz. The answer was " bring it IN and we'll figure it out." Was met buy someone I didn't see before and then had to go over again some of my questions. I didn't ask all just the front bracket and windshield trim part . I was Wow and yes feeling like a jack-as on what he siad "the paets department is over there " ya I know , that slap really hurt. Ok windshield trim was now $41 and the support clip bracket $35. I only pushed one more quick question. Will this oil cost and if so what is it, ok two?'s. It was goimg to be yes and $79.99 and no car behide me. I wounder if I told him I was broke what would of happened. I just smiled , ya and payed. Ok Ok I cleaned the oil off my cover. Again he gave it at least one swipe and oil smear left and on the road my drive that was a 47 mile drive. Thinking something is off. Checking tire level at toped 41psi ,I am not a delivery vehicle. This isn't a biggie even spec. says 35psi. Now with some back ground for some of you. I call about this repetitive clicking. You have to bring it in and give us two days. Ok does my warranty cover this I asked and the loaner vehicle. Still not sure after and not going to get in to the on star BS. The Answer to the question was we will not know tell we know what is wrong with the car. Ok I can understand. Just my luck half way there it stoped. I did take it to the dealership and told and showed the video I made. Showed everyone but the mechanic. who I thought was who drove car to work on it. Nope just a Valia. So the day I dropped off the Cruz and another whole day about 4 or 5 pm I had a message can you send me a email of the video. So the first I was really been nuce if I could of showed him and not be told "I'll let him know.". so ok now the drop off day , the next day and now this day makes two or three? I'll give a day or two . Even with the loaner and comment made "you will have to pay for any damage to it." I by the fourth day to even see if she had received the video and found my Cruz in the backlot after was told he was looking at it. yes I took a breath and drove the loaner home. I did just to see what might be siad ,and asked about tradeing loaner vehicle for a trailblazer. Not sure why but was just told "it is on hold for someone." I didn't push that there where two one in front and one over by the other loaners. didn't even look it up on a computer Well it was five days not counting the drop off day. I asked for my car back and thay didn't know a thing. I'm sorry in this time I had did my own looking into this and had two possibilities by the second day. If you pay your car in full at time of purchase and you know what is under your warranty, I wish you good luck. i did decide to change the air filter that was never checked with a fair amount dirt and that. Think it wound be on thst inspection list. FYI I have been patching up a 2003 ford escape 260k. four 12's with two lanzar amps with small power supply issue. just did as thay say and took it to the pros but to bad i coundn't talk to him with all the middle men. i have nothimg but respect for all the mechanics in the world. Thank you if you read this far peace to you and have a good day. plus sorry for any mistakes that are made.


Welcome Aboard!

What? I feel like I am driving behind a brick wall trying to read that block of text. If you use Siri or whatever to type for you, tell it carriage return or next line once in awhile. Double space after punctuation helps also.

Can you add a TL;DR?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## scamman4200 (6 mo ago)

I am so really sorry. Thank you for your tips. The only other excuse I have is the little Bluetooth keyboard I purchased from wish. It works ok , but the backlight for the keys is just bad. I will go over it and try to soon.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry for your experience but you are not alone. It's funny how nice dealers are to you to get you to buy but when it comes to their turn to honor what they owe to you they never want to pay up but just keep selling to you to get more money. From my experiences I do what I can on my own from help of this forum ofcourse.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Since these are orphans now (GM sold Opel & its cars have largely disappeared?), are we worried about parts availability in the near to medium term.


----------



## scamman4200 (6 mo ago)

I do apologize and if you did read and get my block of venting. I didn't state how it ended. By the 7th day with passing the lady I had for help going to the backlot to get my cruze , that was out there. While I noticed was not in the shop room and she was dressed nice. That was because alot of suits , or owner was there. So everything was nice and easy, so not to have any problems. I was not charged for anything. The problem is I do not know what it could have been, the clicking. I believe that, in looking here on the forums, was the purge fuel returning valve and if it something I should be worrying about. There is no engine light and system checks are good. I do feel a small lose of power in driving. I just don't know. TY you all and have a good day.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

These engines with their turbos and high compression are very hard on motor oil. The advice here seems to be, change the oil at least when the OLM is in the 10%-20% range. Be sure to use Dexos 1 Gen 2 (or Gen 3 now) to reduce the chance of low-speed preignition. Have seen a thread where an '18 with its supposedly beefed-up pistons, lost a piston to LSPI.

In hot weather, the engine may not run well on regular. Use high-octane for at least three tankfuls & see if your power issue is solved. For mine, a 2017 with manual transmission, the power delivery seems to vary a bit, from acceleration event to another event, for a given pedal position and RPM, but not sure if I'm imagining that. I'm always running premium in case it will help with LSPI. When I need power, I let the revs build & there's plenty of thrust, only diminished by the slow-shifting & wide ratio spread of the manual 1-2 & 2-3. For cruising, the engine needs to be fully warm (10 miles or so) before you'll get the full torque and outstanding MPG these can give in the 1.2k-1.5k RPM range.


----------



## scamman4200 (6 mo ago)

thank you , I'll try your idea on putting premium in, I did get one of the K n N air filters , about $80, just to see if it had a different feel. My Cruz is a automatic , I do miss manual , and shifting feels good. The heat makes good sense. I live in Missouri and a 40min trip to work around noon and 2pm. The drive home about 8 to 11pm. the traffic is 50/50. In truth , on the way in is crazy with three different highways I use. I-49N to I-470E and I-70E. Grandview is just "wow" even before you get to the triangle. I will not drive at peak hours if I can help it. To everyone please be careful and safe to the people who do. It is this resins I like my Cruz, '18 LT Hatchback, on it's agility in traffic and the go or stop responds. Before what sounded like a rock in a can or clicking sound constantly, I had to watch my speed from going over 80mph, now feels just off. The closest sound I have found was the Evap canister purge solenoid valve. That stopped on my way to the dealer. To bring it back to the dealership, that has been quiet since I was there. I don't know if this valve is working. There's no engine light and My Chevy app shows no problems. I would like to thank the Officer for just a warning. I passed doing 82mph in a 65mph, because of not wanting to get boxed in at a bad part of the highway. After passing him realized, why nobody was passing him. The cars be hide him looked like a funeral procession . No it was not. I asked and he smile with a "no". This would of been my 1st stop in 20 years and knew I was in the wrong. At the most I'll do 10mph over. With the Cruz at first and not noticing I was doing over 90 with ease.
Now it is doing good , so it just might be just me. In my testing the speed on my late night drive home. that is if I have a opening with no one around. Even after 10pm a lot of traffic and big rigs on the road.
Be safe out there , watch your six often, careful around on-ramps especially whin you have truck drivers a round.
to introduce myself my name is James 48 of age. I am debating on put a amp and subs in my Cruz for kicks . the stock does sound good for not being a rad line edition.


----------



## scamman4200 (6 mo ago)




----------



## scamman4200 (6 mo ago)

Wow. Trying to post the video of the engine and of my Cruz and this was the only two . Try again later.

Don't use a flat head screwdriver on the front clip. Go thru the wheel well panel and you will see a mounting block with two screws,. With a long extension loosen them and it will drop the clip without prying and most likely breaking the clips that hold it up. I believe it is a t-20 star tip. just loosen it DO NOT take them all the way out. After you get the front off you need to tighten before you put front back-on that well snap back on and then tighten again. to replace this support bracket part. The hex head blot that you need to get to is blocked by the whole front clip. It dose suck you have to drop all of this to get to it . It wound of made it easier if it was on the other side but it is not. Most of the youtube and videos show to pry it off and that way will break the clips. The part was about $37 from the dealership and about 20 minutes. You might realize that this small bracket, the two mounts on both sides of the car though the wheel wells , and bottom skid plate is the only thing keeping the front on.


----------



## scamman4200 (6 mo ago)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5348919691892889



this a small clip of what my engine was sound was.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Just seeing now that you responded to my post. Don't know how I missed it.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Since these are orphans now (GM sold Opel & its cars have largely disappeared?), are we worried about parts availability in the near to medium term.


For the Diesel engines? Hell yes, we are worried!

I suspect a lot of parts can be cross referenced with Opel parts in Europe (where they sold a whole lot of these engines) and they swap out just fine. Injectors for the US engines? Probably the same as the European engines. Glow plugs? Probably the same.

I do wonder if there are some "one off" parts changed for the US engines that will be impossible to obtain in the future.


----------

